# Problem with shrink wrap bands



## Stacyspy (Jan 17, 2017)

I searched the other threads, but couldn't really find what I was after...
Are there any secrets to getting the soap in there?...lol... I got the bands thinking the ends would be open, and I could use clear vellum stickers so the design would be visible. 
Only problem, I can't seem to get the soap in the band without a struggle, and at the very least, getting the top or bottom edge of the soap stuck in the wrap edge. At the worst, no matter how I try to clean up the soap, sometimes it seems to smear the inside of the wrap as I'm sliding it in the band. 
My bars aren't large ones, averaging 3.5 oz., so I don't think that's the problem. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## needadietcoke (Jan 17, 2017)

I have been using 4x6 bags and it has been hard to get the soap into them. I usually get them about halfway in and then hold the bag down against the counter while pushing the soap in. Last week I bought a shrink wrap system and I think that is going to work better. . . once I get the hang of it. I only wrap my M+P soaps. . . I use a cardstock band around my CP soaps.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 17, 2017)

What bands are you using?  Sounds like they are the wrong size. I use WSP soap bands or MMS Dans bands.  My soap is over 5 oz. and they work fine. Also make sure they are well cured before wrapping.


----------



## CTAnton (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm wondering if dusting the bars with something like arrowroot powder would help...


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm using the WSP bands. 102x102. Once I get them in the band, they fit fine...I figured it was just me...lol





shunt2011 said:


> What bands are you using?  Sounds like they are the wrong size. I use WSP soap bands or MMS Dans bands.  My soap is over 5 oz. and they work fine. Also make sure they are well cured before wrapping.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 17, 2017)

Stacyspy said:


> I'm using the WSP bands. 102x102. Once I get them in the band, they fit fine...I figured it was just me...lol


I use the same and it fits very well


----------

